# Mini goats:how much milk a day?



## Plumpers (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello, I have a Nubian nigerian dwarf mix and now I only milk her once a day and I was wondering if anyone knew how much the average is they give a day, I usually get a quart and 3'4ths:crazy:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I was getting around a gallon a day from two milkings before my doe lost the use of half her udder. She is like 5th generation mini nubian, maybe farther from the original cross, I always forget which generation she is, lol. 

Now I get a half gallon (two quarts) a day from two milkings. I have had people tell me the mini goats are just a novelty because they just don't produce enough milk to worthwhile (I think around a gallon a day on two milkings is plenty worthwhile!!!) so i suspect that there are some of them around that don't milk that much. 

I would be happy with getting 1.75 qt a day for a single milking.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

It depends on the goat, of course. Some mini's will give you 1/2 gallon per day (1 qt. per milking) and some average 1 gallon per day (2 qts per milking).

If you're only milking once a day her production is naturally going to be lower and 1.75 is pretty darn good.


----------



## Plumpers (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow thanks, she is first gen. And I used to be milking her twice before I went back to school and now obviously once and she is completely off the kids


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

My two foundation F1 Mini-Toggenburg does have no trouble at all milking a gallon a day. Same for their daughters. These measures are for second freshening and beyond.


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

Would they produce less after their first freshening?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Generally goats produce more after more freshenings.


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

I was getting a bit worried. I am not getting that much..but all 3 does are first fresheners and still nursing babies, too.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tapsmom said:


> I was getting a bit worried. I am not getting that much..but all 3 does are first fresheners and still nursing babies, too.


Do you separate the kids from the mom at night? I do that with my kinder and she gives roughly 24oz in the am which was way better then the 12oz before I did this. I honestly can't wait for one of my standards to get bred.


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

Actually they are seperated during the day and we milk at night. I am starting to fully wean 2 of them now. so we'll see :0 I was getting 3/4 of a quart from 1 doe but then had to put her baby in with her at night again:/


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I get a quart a day from my full blooded Pygmy first freshener. Some people think that's a lot, and some people think it's not much, but I don't think many people milk actual Pygmies.

I'm getting a Mini Lamancha this weekend whose dam gives 3/4 a gallon a day with a kid on her, though. She's only a little bigger than my Pygmy, but as a dairy breed gives more than twice as much milk.


----------



## mogoats (Jan 14, 2012)

we get a quart or more from are Pygmy a day


----------

